# " Remember Me" is not working in IE



## Rosegarden (Feb 11, 2009)

" Remember Me" feature is not working in IE whereas it works in Mozilla Firefox. Once i type my user name and password and check the " Remember Me" feature, next time when i visit the website i won't need to type username and password , right?

Any suggestion, 

Thanks,


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You may need to lower the security settings in internet explorer
to make sure it is accepting cookies.
Tools/internet options.


----------



## Rosegarden (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your response. I tried but it failed. It still does not remember the username/password. Is it possible to give me step by step instructions. Maybe i did smt wrong


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Try this.............
http://www.betfred.com/help/static/cookiehelp_ie.htm


----------



## Rosegarden (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your response. I follow all the instructions and restarted the IE, but i still have the same problem. I need to retype my password/username each time i want to log in . Any other suggestions.

Rosegarden


----------



## Rosegarden (Feb 11, 2009)

Also, i forgot to say that when i log in with my gmail account it does not fill the password automatically, but when i log in with my hotmail account it does fill out the password automatically. Anyway, remember me is not working in a way it is in Mozilla Firefox.

Thanks,


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Still wont accept gmails cookies for some reason.
I use this,might want to try it.
http://toolbar.google.com/gmail-helper/notifier_windows.html
It will log you into gmail when windows boots and notify you
when you have mail.
You can right click the icon in the taskbar and click veiw inbox
to go straight to your gmail.


----------



## Rosegarden (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your response. Actually i was not very clear in stating my problem. The website i am logging in is www.zolio.com, and it has " Remember Me" feature. To be able to log in there you need to type your e-mail and password. And i have two accounts to log there in . When i log in by using my hotmail and i do not need to type my password, but i still need to type my e-mail address when i use IE as a browser. When i use my gmail as an e-mail i need to type my password everytime in IE. However, when i use mozilla as a browser i do not need to type neither my e-mail nor password.

I have changed the security settings of my IE browser by following the instructions you have sent, but it still did not resolve the problem. Do you have any other suggestion .

Thanks a lot,

Rosegarden


----------

